

99designs, you are shady - whoischarles
http://wrttn.me/09e264/

======
pedalpete
I'd say 99designs has made some mis-steps here. They should aim to be open and
honest about the cut they are taking. Though I agree 30% is high, let's not
forget that is the same amount that App stores take from apps and in app
purchases. I fear that 30% is the new normal for service fees.

I checked out crowdSpring (99designs competitor), but couldn't find how much
they're taking in a service fee either.

I'd like to know how long ago they made these changes, before judging if they
are purposefully being shady. If it is a recent change and parts of the site
just haven't caught up yet, I'd say they may have a problem, but as a start-up
I'm willing to cut them a bit of slack.

~~~
whoischarles
Absolutely. I made the same considerations before making this post. But,
notice that I'm not criticizing them for the cut they are taking. I am moreso
upset about the notion that they are actively trying to HIDE this from their
users. If they were more upfront about the costs, then I have nothing to
complain about. But, that's not the case. I had to find out how much of a cut
they were taking by responding to angry designers wondering why my prize was
so low :S

